# Tubercles on geckos, what are they for?



## Smithers (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey All,

Is there a purpose to tubercles (raised bumps) on geckos? I'm referring to the rough knob-tailed desert species?

Is it to mimic their environment or something else?

Cheers,
Brett



1st image is the underside of a Banded Knob-tailed Gecko's skin shed 

View attachment 246991



2nd Nephrurus amyae showing tubercles over whole body

View attachment 246992


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 12, 2012)

That is a very interesting first photo, Brett! 
I have no idea about your question, though, but would be interested to find out.


----------



## Echiopsis (Apr 12, 2012)

Sock Puppet said:


> That is a very interesting first photo, Brett!
> I have no idea about your question, though, but would be interested to find out.



Id expect it to serve multiple purposes. As far as camouflage goes it breaks up their silhouette. The tubercles also assist in anchoring them in crevices while being harrassed by predators.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah I reckon it would help defuse the light. 
I was thinking it would also have to increase overall surface area, which could aid in thermo regulation.


----------

